# Overflow box



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

So I'm looking at which kind of overflow box to get for our 180 gallon saltwater tank once we start converting it. I was going to stick with the CPR boxes since I have had great experiences with cpr and heard great things as well. However I have been looking at a few different kinds. Once of which is Eshopps, anyone had experience with this brand or heard anything about them? I am on a budget but I DO NOT want to chance overflowing my tank/sump. Any input is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Feel free to delete this thread, since I'm not getting any help from it anyways.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the chances of overflowing are very low IF you understand the science behind it. 1) the flow coming in cannot be greater that the flow the overflow is rated for. 2) the sump should be able to fill completely till the siphon breaks on your inlet and overflow stops.

I've heard good things about both brands... I've used CPR... an overflow is an overflow but I generally like it when the siphon is fixed to the box... verse a tube.


----------

